# Ibanez aw60ce price



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about selling my Ibanez AW60CE Acoustic, due to lack of use . If I recall correctly, I paid around $700 for it when I bought it new. It was made at the Korean Sung-Eum factory in April of 2002. Its a single-cut with a solid sitka spruce top, and mahogany back, sides, and neck. Not to sure of the pickup in it, but it has an AEQ SS EQ on it. I've read that the pickup is either a fishman sonicore, or a slim jim? That's about all the info I have on it. Unfortunately I have no pics right now, but it is in very good condition. I've looked on google for this guitar over and over again, but I can never find any info. I was hoping someone on here could help me out in figuring out what this is worth now. Thanks!

Chris


----------

